# The KGB Alpha Team Training Manual



## ahlspiess (Jul 7, 2003)

Has anyone looked at the KGB Alpha Team Training Manual?  I was interested in this book because of the historical context and it appears to show how brutal the Soviet Military was.  It might show some moves from the Russian Martial arts like Sambo.


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Jul 7, 2003)

Don't waste your money. It has very little to do with KGB A or any other special purpose outfit. Get Russian System guidebook; if leaning more towards Sambo- look for info . There's good book from ROSS folks, great many videos from Vladimir Vasiliev covering many aspects of Systema and Scott Sonnon's videos covering ROSS. K-Sys will have video soon covering aspects of Kadochnikov system.


----------



## Furtry (Jul 7, 2003)

Yap.. waset of money. Maybe of historical value though.


----------

